# retrieving to hand?



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

are you bothered if your V doesn't deliver to hand? Personally I'm not that fussed as long as Ruby retrieves without messing about which she does again now (after a brief episode of not "picking up"). She usually just retrieves game and drops it at my feet. Is the delivering "to hand" just a trial requirement or is there any other reason? obviously if game is still alive it'd be better to hand I suppose but that's about the only real advantage I can fathom.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

It's actually a fault, specifically for the reason you mentioned. For practical, everyday, hunting, I wouldn't stress about it.
I've had a few instances through the years where the dogs got tore up pretty good in briars during the retrieve, one was a particularly nasty occurrence. In those instances I wish they would have just let me retrieve the bird.

Boone got an "F" once in the retrieve. He got the bird, a cripple and was on his way back when he stopped to poop . He let the bird go and it wandered a few feet, and when he finished pooping he re-retireived the bird and brought it to hand. I was happy, the judge thought it was great, but they failed him anyway.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes and no. I depends on the dogs experience level in the field, and what type of hunting I'm doing.
It also depends on the dogs temperament.
Strong willed, hard headed dogs, need firm rules or they will make their own rules up.
With biddable dogs that live to please, I will cut them some slack.

Sometimes a dog not delivering to hand is our fault.
If the prize is always pulled from their mouth as soon as they return to you, they start anticipating the snatch. They will then drop the prize before you take it. Its much better to praise first, then remove the prize.

Next is how we remove the object being retrieved. You reach in under the dogs head, not over it. It's gentle and not yanked.

The hardest part of dog training, is training ourselves first.


----------



## huntvizsla (Jun 8, 2013)

I do get bothered by it if my dogs don't retrieve to hand. It not only looks incomplete and sloppy, if a dog has gone through a trained retrieve program they are essentially dissing their handler by dropping it a setp or two away. If I let them backslide there then the wheels will really come off in field. 

If I do not get a clean shot/kill, the chances are the bird is alive and kicking when my V comes back. A dropped bird HAS become a lost bird due to terrain, skunk holes, very thick cover etc. Since I believe in using my dogs to preserve game, and that having the game in hand is part of the reason for having a dog, this kinda defeats the purpose for me.

Of course the rules are very different for young dogs, but I do every thing I can during the summer training season to encourage the pick up and return of shot birds in prep for hunting. 

Maybe I am that poor of a shot :-\ that my experience leads me that way - but I believe there is a reason the AKC and NAVHDA tests require clean retrieves - because they aren't just pretty to see but useful in the field.

Regardless, its good to see people using these dogs for what they were originally bred for - and if your V brings those birds close enough for you - that is all that matters!


----------

